# Figure 8 r/c racing



## Whaley II (Nov 21, 2006)

i would greatly appreciate it if some people could tell me where some onroad figure 8 races are held in midwest can't find any info on some, really want to run in some years ago raced in them often just getting back in r/c and can't find any places running them


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

perhaps due to cost???????????????


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I have been racing for 10 years and have never heard of anyone racing RC Figure 8.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

there will be a fig 8 race @ statlinerc.com on the 29th in Angola ,IN


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

In Iowa City, Iowa, We race a figure 8 race during our fun day for the last race of the season.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice met me at the x racing !










1


----------

